# property preservation work in florida



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

im looking for some new vendors. we cover the whole state of fl and some of ga.my company name is phillips perservation inc. my office number is 904-964-6851. my cell is 904-626-4700. my email is [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

*Florida property preservation work*

Hello Harvey...I found out 6 days ago that Bank Of America has acquired Home Loan Services.That accounts for about 95% of my work load.Suddenly I have no idea where I stand.I have great refs,Equipment and insurance.I do some work for Ocwen but without HLS I fear for my families security.I cover a 100 mile radius around Orlando and further when needed.If you respond to this post I will send you any info you may need.I just found this site this morning googling for bank/property preservation contacts and saved it to my favorites.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks for any info you can give me


----------

